# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Statt Biopsie MRT ?

## D-F-J.Su

Ein Freund von mir hat sich statt einer Biopsie zu unterziehen, die Prostata durch eine MRT - Untersuchung überprüfen lassen.Das scheint ja auf jeden Fall sicherer zu sein als eine Biopsie.Wo gibt es hier in Niedersachen diese Möglichkeit ?
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dieter, diese Schlussfolgerung ist zwar falsch, aber in der UKH gibt es ein 1,5 Tesla MRT mit der Möglichkeit einer Spekroskopie.

Außer der Biopsie, der TURP oder der Resektion gibt es keine Methode einen PCa in der Prostata zu beweisen. Alle bildgebenden Verfahren sind  n i c h t  in der Lage Krebs festzustellen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Dieter, diese Schlussfolgerung ist zwar falsch, aber in der UKH gibt es ein 1,5 Tesla MRT mit der Möglichkeit einer Spekroskopie.
> 
> Außer der Biopsie, der TURP oder der Resektion gibt es keine Methode einen PCa in der Prostata zu beweisen. Alle bildgebenden Verfahren sind  n i c h t  in der Lage Krebs festzustellen.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Entschuldigung, bin medizinischer Laie, was ist TURP ?
Gruß vom
Dieter

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Dieter,
klick mal diesen Link an:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transur...n_der_Prostata
Grüße von
Ruggero

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Dieter, diese Schlussfolgerung ist zwar falsch, aber in der UKH gibt es ein 1,5 Tesla MRT mit der Möglichkeit einer Spekroskopie.
> 
> Außer der Biopsie, der TURP oder der Resektion gibt es keine Methode einen PCa in der Prostata zu beweisen. Alle bildgebenden Verfahren sind  n i c h t  in der Lage Krebs festzustellen.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Eine TURP ist bei mir nicht angebracht, da ich keinerlei Probleme beim Wasserlassen habe und auch Nachts "nicht müssen muß ".
Warum funktioniert bei der Proststa nicht, was bei allen anderen menschlichen Organen - sogar dem Gehirn - mit bildgebenden Verfahren- hier MRT - möglich ist ?
Gruß vom
Dieter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dieter,

mit bildgebenden Verfahren kannst du eben nicht feststellen ob du Krebs hast, auch nicht im Gehirn. Du kannst mit diesen Methoden bestenfalls feststellen, ob du einen Tumor hast. Ob der Tumor bösartig (krebsige Zellneubildung) ist oder gutartig (nichtkrebsige Neubildung), wird erst bei der pathologischen Untersuchung des Tumors selbst oder eines Biopsates festgestellt. Bei der Prostata ist eine solche Unterscheidung nur mit einer sehr hohen Fehlerbreite möglich.
Es gibt in der Darstellung (3D-Formung) durch bildgebende Verfahren bei einigen Tumoren eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit auf bösartige Neubildung, der Beweis wird aber letztlich erst bei der Pathologie erhoben.

Außerdem ist ein Gehirntumor nicht mit einem z.B. Prostatatumor vergleichbar, weil auch ein gutartiger, schnellwachsender Tumor im Gehirn baldmöglichst entfernt werden muss, um den Hirndruck zu entlasten.

Bei der TURP ging es nicht darum, ob sie für Dich in Frage kommt, sondern um eine grundsätzliche Feststellung.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Hirn ist Hirn. 
Man biopsiert Hirn eben nicht gerne, weil das es ein invasiver Eingriff mit Risiko für Nebenwirkungen ist. Wenn es im Hirn blutet ist, hat man schnell Ärger und Schäden, die manchmal auch nicht weggehen.
Einige Bereiche im Hirn sind deswegen auch mit einer Biopsie nicht zugänglich. Man kann zwar schon reinstechen, technisch ist das kein Problem. Das Risiko für Nebenwirkungen ist aber so hoch, dass es sich kein Chirurg findet, der das gerne macht.

Prostata ist Prostata.
Die Biopsie dort ist nebenwirkungsarm und ambulant gut machbar.

Dazu kommt die Tatsache, dass man einfach im Gehirn Tumore viel besser sehen kann, weil sich das Gehirn nicht bewegt und relativ nah an der Hautoberfläche ist. Die Prostata kann sich bewegen und liegt mitten im Becken.

Eine MRT ist keinesfalls eine Alternative zur Biopsie.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

vielleicht ist nun ein bessere Möglichkeit in Sicht, die Risiken der Stanzbiopsie zu minimieren. 

Siehe hier

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht ist nun ein bessere Möglichkeit in Sicht, die Risiken der Stanzbiopsie zu minimieren. 
> 
> Siehe hier
> 
> Grüsse
> Hans-J.


Hallo Hans-J., die toll klingenden Aussagen der Alta-Privatpatienten-Klinik wird man wohl nur sehr kritisch lesen dürfen. 




> Mit nur einer Biopsie zur Diagnose
> Bisher war die frühzeitige Diagnose von Prostatakrebs schwierig und belastend. Ein Grund dafür ist, dass die Männer den Gang zum Urologen scheuen. Die Diagnose ist bisher mit mehreren Biopsien verbunden gewesen, die mit der Suche nach der "Stecknadel im Heuhafen" vergleichbar sind. 
> 
> Mit der von der ALTA Klinik entwickelten Methode kann verändertes Gewebe präzise geortet werden und eine Biopsie wird direkt und nur an dieser Stelle vorgenommen. Sollte eine Gewebeveränderung bestehen, entnehmen wir eine Gewebeprobe unter 3D-Bildkontrolle im MRT. Mithilfe des Kernspintomographen besteht die Sicherheit, dass auch tatsächlich die betroffene Stelle biopsiert wird. Dieses neue Verfahren verschafft dem Mann Klarheit mit nur einer Biopsie!


"...Verschafft Klarheit mit nur einer Biopsie..." wenn das so einfach mit MRT möglich wäre, dann würde das doch so schon lange von allen größeren Kliniken gemacht werden, denn MRT haben die doch alle.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Hans-J., die toll klingenden Aussagen der Alta-Privatpatienten-Klinik wird man wohl nur sehr kritisch lesen dürfen. 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Verschafft Klarheit mit nur einer Biopsie..." wenn das so einfach mit MRT möglich wäre, dann würde das doch so schon lange von allen größeren Kliniken gemacht werden, denn MRT haben die doch alle.


Wenn ich das alles lese, komme ich zu dem Schluß, dass bei der Prostata nach wie vor nur die -aus meiner Sicht archaische und oft nicht zielführende - Stanzmethode ohne die Nutzung der Hightec Bildgebungsmethoden des 21.Jahrhunderts einen schlüssigen Beweis für das Vorhandensein eines Karzinoms geben kann.Nur weil die Krankenkassen die modernen  Methoden nicht bezahlen ?? ( Haben wirklich *alle* Kliniken ein spezielles , für die Untersuchung der Prostata geignetes, MRT-S?)
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Wenn ich das alles lese, komme ich zu dem Schluß, dass bei der Prostata nach wie vor nur die -aus meiner Sicht archaische und oft nicht zielführende - Stanzmethode ohne die Nutzung der Hightec Bildgebungsmethoden des 21.Jahrhunderts einen schlüssigen Beweis für das Vorhandensein eines Karzinoms geben kann.Nur weil die Krankenkassen die modernen Methoden nicht bezahlen ?? ( Haben wirklich *alle* Kliniken ein spezielles , für die Untersuchung der Prostata geignetes, MRT-S?)
> Grüße vom
> Dieter


ohne Stanze geht es nun mal nicht, MRT gibt nichts her, was ein Pathologe als Tumor / Gleason etc. histologisch aufbereiten kann. Hinsichtlich Hightec, um eine Biopsie gezielter zu fuehren, und um die Treffwahrscheinlichkeit zu steigern gibt es z.B. ANNA (Prof. Loch Farb Ultraschalldopplerverfahren datenbankgestuetzt,) Elastographieverfahren
und noch einige weitere ohne Stanze gehts nicht aber die per "Hightec" zum treffen zu kriegen geht schon.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Moin,
> 
> ohne Stanze geht es nun mal nicht, MRT gibt nichts her, was ein Pathologe als Tumor / Gleason etc. histologisch aufbereiten kann. Hinsichtlich Hightec, um eine Biopsie gezielter zu fuehren, und um die Treffwahrscheinlichkeit zu steigern gibt es z.B. ANNA (Prof. Loch Farb Ultraschalldopplerverfahren datenbankgestuetzt,) Elastographieverfahren
> und noch einige weitere ohne Stanze gehts nicht aber die per "Hightec" zum treffen zu kriegen geht schon.


Hallo Silver Dollar! Besten Dank für Deinen Beitrag.Mir ist klar, dass es ohne Stanzen nicht geht, denn irgendwie muß ja das Gewebe direkt untersucht werden.Ich habe allerdings die vorhergehenden Beiträge zu diesem Thema so verstanden, dass die modernen bildgebenden Maßnahmen auch nicht als Hilfestellung zur Treffsicherheit des Stanzvorgangs taugen.( Möglicherweise habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden.)
Gruß und ein "Moin" zurück vom
Dieter

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Dieter,

ich wuerde es mal so sehen, dass mit Verfahren a la ANNA (Prof. Loch Flensburg) oder Elastographie (Martini Klinik HH) um nur 2 zu nennen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines positiven Treffers deutlich erhoeht wird, falls da was da sein sollte. Beide Verfahren sind ueber www auf den entsprechenden Klinikseiten erklaert. Wartezeiten sind mittlerweile hoffentlich etwas abgebaut, waren teilweise bis zu 90 Tagen.

----------


## Anonymous1

> ( Haben wirklich *alle* Kliniken ein spezielles , für die Untersuchung der Prostata geignetes, MRT-S?)


Die großen Kliniken ja. Dazu kommen noch etliche Spezial-Institute wie zum Beispiel dieses

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
eine MR-Spektroskopie macht erst mit Geräten ab 1,5 Tesla (besser 3 Tesla) sinn, weil diese Geräte Gewebestrukturen von weniger als einem mm³ auflösen können und damit den Unterschied von citrathaltigen und cholinhaltigen Zellen erkennen.

Weil aber auch in benignen Hyperplasien der Prostata Cholin angereichert wird, erfolgt sehr oft aus dem Vorhandensein von Cholin der Trugschluss, es handle sich um maligne Zellstrukturen.

_Gesundes Prostatagewebe produziert Citrat. Bei Prostataerkrankungen sinkt der Citratgehalt des Gewebes ab. Bösartige Prostatatumoren führen zusätzlich durch die Zellvermehrung zu einer Erhöhung von Cholin._

Es gibt kaum noch Bereiche in Deutschland, wo man weiter als 30 km fahren muss, um an ein 1,5 Tesla MRT zu kommen. Die Technik ist fast überall vorhanden, was nicht so dick gesäht scheint, ist der für die Prostata spezialisierte Radiologe.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo,
> Die Technik ist fast überall vorhanden, was nicht so dick gesäht scheint, ist der für die Prostata spezialisierte Radiologe.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo Heribert,das kann ich nur bestätigen.Mein Freund hat eine MRT-Spektroskopie in München machen lassen.Der Radiologe meinte: "Ich sehe da nichts , was auf etwas Bösartiges hindeuten könnte, aber ich bin kein Urologe "! (Kostenpunkt EUR 1.000,00 )
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Dieter,

ja, die so sehr wohlklingende MRT geführte Biopsie dürfte in der Tat kritisch betrachtet werden.

Dazu ist die Aufmachung zu sehr auf eine einzige Stanze ausgerichtet.

Zudem soll diese nicht über den Darm, sondern direkt zielführend ausgerichtet sein.

Da die Zielgruppe - hier Privatpatient - besonders angesprochen wird, erweckt die Anzeige beim Betrachter eine Dienstleistung nach zahlender Klientel.

Andererseits, wird mit den Kosten nicht hinter dem Berg gehalten.

Dem Betrachter und Leser bleibt es also vorbehalten, sich genauer damit zu befassen um herauszufinden, was dran ist.
Auf diese Möglichkeit wollte ich aufmerksam machen, auch um festzustellen, wer schon evtl. Erfahrungen hier gesammelt hat.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hans-J., Deine Zusammenfassung entspricht ganz meiner Meinung. Dass die ALTA-Klinik sich Privatabrechnern zuwendet ist legitim, warum nicht. Auch die Biopsie über den Damm und nicht durch den Enddarm, auch nicht schlecht. Kritisch sehe ich die Erfolgsbeschreibungen zu der einen Gewebeentnahme nach MRT-Voruntersuchung: Hier würde ich gerne einmal Erfolgsnachweise sehen inform von Zahlenmaterial aus durchgeführen Behandlungen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Meinung eines kompetenten Radiologen*

Die Methode der multiparametrischen Bildgebung der Prostata mittels MRT wurde erstmals im Klinikum Mannheim demonstriert und für Interessenten fanden auch Lehrgänge statt. Es handelt sich also nicht um ein neues Verfahren. Zur praktischen Anwendung kam es jedoch nur sehr verhalten, weil hierfür ein hoher Zeitaufwand (45-60 Minuten) erforderlich war. In Nijmegen (Prof. Barentsz), Berlin (Prof. Beyersdorf), und Tübingen (Prof. Schlemmer) wurde diese Methode weiter entwickelt. Dennoch ist sie noch kein 100%iger Routineeingriff. Sinnvoll ist diese Methode v.a. dann, wenn trotz der exzellenten Darstellung des Prostatakarzinoms im multiparametrischen MRT bei 3 Tesla der Urologe den Tumor auch in der 2.ten Biopsie nicht erwischt. Das Klinikum Mannheim hat nun auch die Weichen gestellt, um in absehbarer Zeit für diese hoch selektionierte Patientengruppe eine MRT-gestützte Biopsie anzubieten.

*"Fortschritt ist die Verwirklichung von Utopien"
*(Oscar Wilde)

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> *Meinung eines kompetenten Radiologen*
> 
> Die Methode der multiparametrischen Bildgebung der Prostata mittels MRT wurde erstmals im Klinikum Mannheim demonstriert und für Interessenten fanden auch Lehrgänge statt. Es handelt sich also nicht um ein neues Verfahren. Zur praktischen Anwendung kam es jedoch nur sehr verhalten, weil hierfür ein hoher Zeitaufwand (45-60 Minuten) erforderlich war. In Nijmegen (Prof. Barentsz), Berlin (Prof. Beyersdorf), und Tübingen (Prof. Schlemmer) wurde diese Methode weiter entwickelt. Dennoch ist sie noch kein 100%iger Routineeingriff. Sinnvoll ist diese Methode v.a. dann, wenn trotz der exzellenten Darstellung des Prostatakarzinoms im multiparametrischen MRT bei 3 Tesla der Urologe den Tumor auch in der 2.ten Biopsie nicht erwischt. Das Klinikum Mannheim hat nun auch die Weichen gestellt, um in absehbarer Zeit für diese hoch selektionierte Patientengruppe eine MRT-gestützte Biopsie anzubieten.
> 
> *"Fortschritt ist die Verwirklichung von Utopien"*
> (Oscar Wilde)


Also ist das mit den "Bildgebenden Verfahren" so eine Sache ! Da muß ich mich wohl nach den Ergebnissen der Voruntersuchung ( DRU/TRUS) und Hinzuziehung der PSA-Werte (Total: Freies) der "normalen" Biopsie unterziehen.Bin zum Glück durch "Vermittlung " an einen absoluten , bekannten Fachmann geraten, der mir das aufgrund seiner reichen Erfahrung dringend angeraten hat. Werde wieder berichten.
Viele Grüße 
Dieter

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Also ist das mit den "Bildgebenden Verfahren" so eine Sache ! Da muß ich mich wohl nach den Ergebnissen der Voruntersuchung ( DRU/TRUS) und Hinzuziehung der PSA-Werte (Total: Freies) der "normalen" Biopsie unterziehen.Bin zum Glück durch "Vermittlung " an einen absoluten , bekannten Fachmann geraten, der mir das aufgrund seiner reichen Erfahrung dringend angeraten hat. Werde wieder berichten.
> Viele Grüße 
> Dieter


 Eigentlich ist der PSA wert gefallen :
04.06.09 > 6,03 f-PSA  0,30  fPSA /PSA qotient 0,05
17.09.09 > 7,05  f-PSA 0,38    "                "
07.12.09 > 6,75  f-PSA 0,34     "                "
20.01.10 > 5,70     n.bek.     (anderes Labor)
Im Verhältnis zur Größe der Prostata  sind diese Werte zu hoch, meint der neue Urologe  (s.o.) DRU > o.B. / TRUS > Schatten, Umfang ca. 7mm oben rechts . Er rät zu einer Biopsie, der ich mich am 29.01.unterziehen werde. 
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
vielleicht kann ich zur ALTA-Klinik etwas beitragen, denn ich war erst vorige Woche dort.
Auch ich bin darauf hereingefallen, "mit nur einer Nadel zum Erfolg"?
Natürlich haben die Ärzte etwas entwickelt, doch so technisch überragend ist das auch nicht. Sie bewegen sich mit einer dicken Hohlnadel iterativ auf den vermuteten Herd zu, das heißt, ständige Kontrolle im MRT über den Verlauf der großen Hohlnadel.
Ist diese ideal positioniert, werden durch die Holnadel ebenfalls Stanzen genommen und zwar sechs Stück.
Der große Vorteil, die sind nicht blind geschossen und man kann sich eine Menge Nadeln ersparen.
Gruß angst 52

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Die Biopsie ist gelaufen: 12 Stanzen im "Random-Verfahren", 2 Stanzen in "suspekten "Bereich.War nicht so schlimm,wie ich vermutete.Heute Ergebnis: Tumor oben rechts,Gleason 3+3,also nicht agressiv ,so der telefonische Bericht meines (TOP-) Urologen.Man könne zuwarten, "guided surveillence",er schlägt allerdings die Brachytherapie (Seeds) vor.Was würdet ihr mir raten ?
Viele Grüße
vom Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Beide Strategien sind richtig.

----------


## Peter-Paul

Hallo D-F-J,
in der vorigen Woche habe ich mich einer Brachy-Therapie im Klinikum Aachen unterzogen und bin den Forumsmitgliedern, die mich erst auf diese Behandlungsmöglichkeit richtig aufmerksam gemacht haben, richtig dankbar. (Siehe auch meinen Bericht unter "HIFU-Therapie").
Ich bin froh, dass ich diese Therapie gewählt habe und kann Dir nur zuraten, dasselbe zu machen.

Viel Erfolg und gute Gesundheit wünscht Dir
Peter-Paul

----------


## Peter-Paul

Hallo angst52,
kannst Du mal erläutern, warum Du auf die Biopsie in der ALTA-Klinik hereingefallen bist?. In Deinem Profil steht viel zu lesen von diversen Biopsien, die nur negative Ergebnisse produziert haben. Diese Biosien waren zwar nicht schmerz- aber erfolglos. Sie haben sogar suggeriert, dass es keinen positiven befund gibt und so eine falsche Diagnose geliefert. So ein Irrtum kann durchaus sehr gravierende Folgen haben. 
Ich jedenfalls bereue es nicht, dass ich in der ALTA-Klinik ein MRT mit anschließender Biopsie habe machen lassen. So hatte ich recht schnell Gewißheit und konnte handeln.

Schönen Gruß
von Peter-Paul

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Die Biopsie ist gelaufen: 12 Stanzen im "Random-Verfahren", 2 Stanzen in "suspekten "Bereich.War nicht so schlimm,wie ich vermutete.Heute Ergebnis: Tumor oben rechts,Gleason 3+3,also nicht agressiv ,so der telefonische Bericht meines (TOP-) Urologen.Man könne zuwarten, "guided surveillence",er schlägt allerdings die Brachytherapie (Seeds) vor.Was würdet ihr mir raten ?
> Viele Grüße
> vom Dieter


 Heute kann ich nun den genauen Befund posten:
Pathologisch-anatomische Begutachtung :
I. Rechts apikal lateral mit ca.30%iger Infiltration durch ein mäßiggradig differenziertes  azinäres Prostatakarzinom (Gleason 3+3=6 G2)
II.Rechts apikal medial mit ca.5 %iger Infiltration durch ein mäßiggradig differenziertes azinäres Prostatakarzinom (Gleason 3+3= 6 G2)
III. Übrige Prostatastanzbiopsate ohne Anhalt für Malignität.
Habe mich für die Brachytherapie (MHH)  entschieden.Termin steht noch nicht fest.
Viele Grüße
vom Dieter

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Hans-J., die toll klingenden Aussagen der Alta-Privatpatienten-Klinik wird man wohl nur sehr kritisch lesen dürfen. 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Verschafft Klarheit mit nur einer Biopsie..." wenn das so einfach mit MRT möglich wäre, dann würde das doch so schon lange von allen größeren Kliniken gemacht werden, denn MRT haben die doch alle.


 Nachdem ich nun die Biopsie hinter mir und das Ergebnis vor mir habe (siehe meinen vorigen Post) , möchte ich mich noch einmal zur Vorbereitung der Biopsie , wie ich diese in der MHH erfahren habe, äußern.
Eine genaue Untersuchung , PSA,DRU und intensiver TRUS , durchgeführt von einem anerkannten Fachmann ( leitender Oberarzt) war bei mir der Schlüssel zu einem erfolgreichen Biopsie-Ergebnis.Dieser Arzt äußerte bereits nach der TRUS seine Vermutung und zeigte mir dies auf den Bildergebnissen der Sonographie , wo innerhalb der Prostata der PK angesiedelt sein könnte.Das Ergebnis der Biopsie bestätigte zu 100% seine Vermutung.
Eine Biopsie muß also nicht die "Suche nach einer Stecknadel im Heuhaufen" sein, wenn die Vorbereitungen dazu entsprechend sorgfältig von einem erfahrenen Mediziner durchgeführt werden.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## angst52

Hallo Peter-Paul,
da ist wohl etwas in die falsche Kehle gekommen. Ich bin der ALTA-Klinik dankbar, sonst wüsste ich immer noch nicht was mit mir los ist. Nur in deren Werbung heißt es sinngemäß: mit einer Nadel zum Erfolg. Ich muss sagen, was die machen ist in Ordnung, hätten nur genauer sagen müssen, mit einer Hohlnadel und sechs Stanzen.
Ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen die ALTA-Klinik.
Nur habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass man auch nicht jeden Tumor im MRT sieht. Wenn man ihn schon nicht im Ultraschall sieht, heißt das nicht, man sieht ihn im MRT. Das habe ich auch erst kürzlich erfahren. Ohne Verdachtsmoment im MRT, kann die ALTA-Klinik auch nichts machen - da hatten wir Glück im Unglück.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Beide Strategien sind richtig.


 Hallo Daniel Schmidt ! Bin 73 Jahre alt, PK , Gleason 3+3 = 6 , G2. (s.o.) Kleine Prostata lt.Befund . Keinerlei Probleme beim Wasserlassen, keine Nykturie .Aufgrund von Empfehlungen hatte ich mich bereits für eine Brachytherapie entschieden.Je mehr ich über dieses Verfahren lese, desto mehr kommen mir Zweifel, ob das für mich wirklich die richtige Entscheidung ist. Die "Risiken und Nebenwirkungen" sind nicht zu verachten. Was mich jedoch besonders stört, sind Aussagen, dass man im Falle des Scheiterns dieses Verfahrens , mit größeren Risiken bei anderen Therapien wie auch der Prostatektomie rechnen muß.Irgenwo stand dann auch, dass diese dann nicht mehr möglich sein sollen.Dann ist es doch wesentlich besser "Watchful waiting" zu betreiben und hat dann immer noch, wenn vielleicht auch nicht alle, aber doch die Prostatektomie als "letzte Möglichkeit". Ist dieses Denken nun richtig, oder habe ich da irgendetwas nicht richtig interpretiert ? Für Ihren Kommentar wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo D-F-J.Su genannt Dieter,
Ich habe Deine Entscheidung zur Seedimplantation mit großem Interesse verfolgt und bin der Meinung, dass es für Dich die richtige Entscheidung ist.
Deine Zweifel hinsichtlich der "Risiken und Nebenwirkungen" kann ich nicht teilen, denn es gibt keine. Vergleiche auch die Entscheidungshilfe von "Klaus52".
Bei mir lief es mit dem Harnverschluß ja nicht ganz so gut, aber ich war lt. Dr.Kahmann nur ein Fall von 1% der Seedspatienten, wo es zu einem längeren Verbleiben des Katheters bzw.zu einem Dauerkatheter, Stenteinsatz und nach 6 Jahren zur einer TURP gekommen ist.
Auch die Befürchtung, dass wenn Du mit den Seeds beginnst und es zu einem Rezidiv kommen sollte, keine spätere Total-OP mehr möglich sei, kann heute zerstreut werden, denn es gibt heute schon erfahrene Chirurgen, die die Total-OP nach Seeds ausführen.
Ich habe ja auch mit der TURP nach Seed die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zwar einmal bestrahltes Gewebe etwas länger zum Heilen braucht, aber es gelingt.
Bedenke bitte auch, dass die Total-OP in unserem Alter ein großer chirurgischer Eingriff ist und nicht so einfach ambulant im Gegensatz zur Seedimplantation ausgeführt werden kann.
Ich hoffe, Dir einige Zweifel genommen zu haben  und wünsche Dir zur risiko- und nebenwirkungsärmsten Therapie viel Erfolg.
Viele Grüße 
Hajoke
PS:: Schau Dir auch die Geschichte von "Peter-Paul" an!!

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo D-F-J.Su genannt Dieter,
> Ich habe Deine Entscheidung zur Seedimplantation mit großem Interesse verfolgt und bin der Meinung, dass es für Dich die richtige Entscheidung ist.
> Deine Zweifel hinsichtlich der "Risiken und Nebenwirkungen" kann ich nicht teilen, denn es gibt keine. Vergleiche auch die Entscheidungshilfe von "Klaus52".
> Bei mir lief es mit dem Harnverschluß ja nicht ganz so gut, aber ich war lt. Dr.Kahmann nur ein Fall von 1% der Seedspatienten, wo es zu einem längeren Verbleiben des Katheters bzw.zu einem Dauerkatheter, Stenteinsatz und nach 6 Jahren zur einer TURP gekommen ist.
> Auch die Befürchtung, dass wenn Du mit den Seeds beginnst und es zu einem Rezidiv kommen sollte, keine spätere Total-OP mehr möglich sei, kann heute zerstreut werden, denn es gibt heute schon erfahrene Chirurgen, die die Total-OP nach Seeds ausführen.
> Ich habe ja auch mit der TURP nach Seed die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zwar einmal bestrahltes Gewebe etwas länger zum Heilen braucht, aber es gelingt.
> Bedenke bitte auch, dass die Total-OP in unserem Alter ein großer chirurgischer Eingriff ist und nicht so einfach ambulant im Gegensatz zur Seedimplantation ausgeführt werden kann.
> Ich hoffe, Dir einige Zweifel genommen zu haben  und wünsche Dir zur risiko- und nebenwirkungsärmsten Therapie viel Erfolg.
> Viele Grüße 
> ...


 Hallo "Hajoke" und vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen.Nochmal zu den "Risiken und Nebenwirkungen" einer LDR - Brachytherapie.Es wäre ja schön, wenn Du mit Deiner Aussage  "es gibt keine " recht hättest.Allerdings liest man , dass diese Art der Strahlentherapie die gleichen Nebenwirkungen hat wie die perkutane Variante.Ich habe nach der Biopsie etwa 14 Tage lang Darm- und Blasenprobleme gehabt  (Schmerzen im Unterbauch  und Brennen beim Wasserlassen) Ersteres tritt auch jetzt noch manchmal auf.Was habe ich diesbezüglich wohl nach der Brachy zu erwarten ? Ich habe mir eine Entscheidungsmatrix erstellt, die in meinem Fall für "Watchful waiting" spricht.Werde diese allerdings nochmal mit meinem behandelnden Urologen +
dem Strahlentherapeuten diskutieren.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Bernardo

Jetzt muss ich einfach einmal sozusagen zum Thema zurückkommen und etwas ganz Allgemeines und subjektives hier zur Kenntnis geben.
Ganz aktuell kann ich aus genau einem Grund mitreden. Denn ich bin in diese MRT-Spektrsokopie-Schiene geraten. 
Wobei die Spektroskopie als solches eine gute Sache ist. Das Problem ist auch nicht die Frage nach dem "Wo lasse ich das machen", sondern das Problem liegt allein in der Auswertung.

Ich wurde von einer sogenannten Klinik in Heidelberg zu einem bestimmten Radiologen für ein MRT plus MRT-Spektroskopie geschickt.
Ihr findet das alles in meinem Profil.
Bei diesem Radiologen wurde mir die klare Ansage "PK" gemacht.
Jedoch gibt der sogenannte Bericht absolut dies nicht her.
Daraufhin kam wiederum die schriftliche Empfehlung dieser sogenannten Heidelberger Klinik mich in der Alta-Klinik vorzustellen und blablabla.

Ich habe mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und einmal nicht nach Untersuchungsmethoden geforscht, sondern bin einmal etwas tiefer in die -man nehme dieses Wort bitte nicht wörtlich- Verstrickungen der Ärzte eingestiegen.

Bevor also jemand von Euch eine Entscheidung auch und für eine Klinik und / oder Methode trefft, forscht auch immer hier einmal nach.
Und dann werden Euch auch manche vollmundigen Versprechungen klar.
Mir wurde die Spektroskopie als DIE Untersuchung "verkauft". Ergebnis: eigentlich nicht richtig verwertbar bzw. Aussage absolut mangelhaft.
Nächster Schritt soll jetzt die Alta-Klinik sein.

Ich schliesse eine Wette ab, wie das ablaufen würden.
Nach meinem Besuch wäre ich nicht viel weiter und es wird wieder maximal Biopsie empfohlen.

Nur frage ich mich, warum ich dann all diese Untersuchungen über mich ergehen lasse und für was und wen das gut sein soll. 

Die Frage ist also nicht: MRT-Spektroskopie ja oder nein. Die Frage lautet: wo lasse ich das machen und wer wertet es aus !!!

Grüße von
Bernardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Bernardo




> MRT gestützte Biopsie in der ALTA-Klinik ............
> Die Frage ist also nicht: MRT-Spektroskopie ja oder nein. Die Frage lautet: wo lasse ich das machen und wer wertet es aus !!!


Nein, Du wirst niemanden finden, der Dir aufgrund eines noch so hoch auflösenden(3-Tesla MRT) MRS *"bescheinigen"* kann ob der auffällige Bereich in Deiner Prostata Krebs ist! Er wird lediglich den Verdacht äußern. Er wird genauso wenig *"bescheinigen"*, es handele sich nicht um Krebs! 

Du wirst also vor einer invasiven Therapie nie um eine pathologisch abgesicherte Diagnose herum kommen. Die Biopsie bleibt unvermeidbar!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Heribert, vorbehaltlose Zustimmung zu Deinen Informationen. Tatsächlich lassen sich bislang verläßlich durch keinerlei bildgebende Darstellungen Prostatakarzinome nachweisen, obwohl nun mittlerweile bis zu 90% Bestätigung des tatsächlichen Vorliegens möglich sein sollen. Siehe hierzu auch* dieser Bericht*. Das Problem bei manchen Betroffenen ist nach meiner Erkenntnis die Sorge, auch durch eine oft als harmlos beschriebene Biopsie nachhaltige Beeinträchtigungen durch bakterielle Infektionen davonzutragen. Dieser mit Angst zu erklärenden Abneigung, sich einer Biopsatentnahme durch eine Stanze, selbst mit neuerdings noch günstigerem Gaugedurchmesser, zu unterziehen, sollte man Verständnis entgegenbringen und diesen Personenkreis nicht etwa in die Kategorie Warmduscher einordnen. Im aktuell vorliegenden Fall von Bernardo scheint es zunächst einmal angemessen, das Tumorgeschehen, wenn es denn eines sein sollte, weiter zu überwachen.

*"Wir sind heute so vorsichtig geworden, dass wir für den anderen nur eine Handprothese ins Feuer legen."* 
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Heute kann ich nun den genauen Befund posten:
> Pathologisch-anatomische Begutachtung :
> I. Rechts apikal lateral mit ca.30%iger Infiltration durch ein mäßiggradig differenziertes  azinäres Prostatakarzinom (Gleason 3+3=6 G2)
> II.Rechts apikal medial mit ca.5 %iger Infiltration durch ein mäßiggradig differenziertes azinäres Prostatakarzinom (Gleason 3+3= 6 G2)
> III. Übrige Prostatastanzbiopsate ohne Anhalt für Malignität.
> Habe mich für die Brachytherapie (MHH)  entschieden.Termin steht noch nicht fest.
> Viele Grüße
> vom Dieter


Es ist vollbracht ! Am 25.03. habe ich im Urologischen Klinikum der Medizinischen Hochschule Hannover (MHH) die LDR-Brachytherapie durchführen lassen.Es wurde 76 Seeds Jod 125 in meiner 44 ml großen Prostata unter Vollnarkose  implantiert.Die OP verlief ohne Komplikationen.Kann schon wieder problemlos Wasser lassen.Nehme einen Alpha Blocker (Tamsulosin) und ein Antibiotikum ( Ciprofloxanin). Fühle mich soweit ganz gut.Nachschau per CT ist in 6 Wochen.Werde weiter über den Heilungsprozess berichten.
Grüße und frohe Ostern 
vom Dieter

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Dieter, Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Verlauf. Wurden die Seeds mit einem Ultraschallfarbdoppler implantiert? Auch Dir frohe Ostern und weiterhin eine gute Entwicklung in jeder Hinsicht.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Hallo Hutschi und vielen herzlichen Dank für Dein Posting ! Ich kann Dir Deine Frage leider nicht beantworten, weil ich danach nicht gefragt habe.Werde mich bei der Nachsorge entsprechend erkundigen. Wünsche Dir und allen Forumsteilnehmer > FROHE OSTERN <
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Hutschi und vielen herzlichen Dank für Dein Posting ! Ich kann Dir Deine Frage leider nicht beantworten, weil ich danach nicht gefragt habe.Werde mich bei der Nachsorge entsprechend erkundigen. Wünsche Dir und allen Forumsteilnehmer > FROHE OSTERN <
> Grüße vom
> Dieter


 Kann nun vom ersten Tag nach der OP berichten: Es läuft alles völlig problemlos : Wasserlassen normal und ohne Schmerzen, keine Nykturie ,kein  Blut im Urin oder Stuhl.Als ob die OP garnicht stattgefunden hätte !:-)) Hoffe das es weiterhin so oder so ähnlich verläuft !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## WolfhardD

Zitat 1 von Bernardo: "Daraufhin kam wiederum die schriftliche Empfehlung dieser sogenannten Heidelberger Klinik mich in der Alta-Klinik vorzustellen und blablabla.

Ich habe mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und einmal nicht nach Untersuchungsmethoden geforscht, sondern bin einmal etwas tiefer in die -man nehme dieses Wort bitte nicht wörtlich- Verstrickungen der Ärzte eingestiegen" Zitatende

Hallo Bernardo,
mich würde interessieren, welche "Verstrickungen" die ALTA-Klinik in Gütersloh betreffen. Warum? Ich habe vor, mich dort in nächster Zeit untersuchen zu lassen. Ich war schon einmal in der ALTA-Klinik, vor 14 Monaten. Habe excellentes Bildmaterial erhalten. Da habe ich wohl etwas übersehen, oder hat sich zwishenzeitlich dort etwas verändert?

Zitat 2 von Bernardo: "Nächster Schritt soll jetzt die Alta-Klinik sein.

Ich schliesse eine Wette ab, wie das ablaufen würden." Zitatende

Auch hier wäre ich interessiert zu wissen, worauf ich denn achten soll, denn das klingt ja erschreckend negativ, wenn ich das Zitat 2 lese.

WolfhardD

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Hallo WolfhardD ! Ist Dein Posting hier  im richtigen Tread ?
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Bernardo

Hallo Wolfhard,

ich sehe es nicht unbedingt negativ - nur überlegenswert bevor man Entscheidungen trifft.
Fakt ist ja, dass es Praxis- und Klinikoptimierungen gibt. Dr. Bliemeister hat dies sehr schön in seinen Patientenberichten beschrieben.
Wenn man als Privatpatient also eine MRT-Spektroskopie bei XX empfohlen bekommt und letztendlich ist diese Untersuchung eben doch nicht so aussagefähig wie angepriesen, und wenn man dann direkt an die Klinik X verwiesen wird...
...und dann nach Recherechen "erfährt", dass alle Drei an den gleichen Forschungsergebnissen ein Interesse haben....
da komme ich schon ins grübeln (mag aber auch berufsbedingt sein).

Wenn man den "Anpreisungen" glauben schnenken würde, dann wäre ja alles ganz einfach.
Untersuchungen, klare Diagnose, klare Therapie und alles ist gut.
Aber dem ist ja -leider- nicht so.

Viele Grüße
Bernardo

ach ja: Du bist schon schon im richtigen Thread (auch Beitrag genannt)

----------


## premme

> ach ja: Du bist schon schon im richtigen Thread (auch Beitrag genannt)


 
Hallo Bernardo,

Ein Thread ist eine zusammenhänge Folge von Beiträgen zu einem bestimmten Thema.

Er besteht aus einer *Anfangsmitteilung* und zu dem selben Thema gesendete *Kommentare* 

*und Antworten / Beiträge.*

Gruß premme

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Wolfhard,

Du schreibst in diesem Forum nur dann, wenn Du einen für Dich relevanten Grund erkennst; und das ist eigentlich auch gut. Jedenfalls manchmal auch wirklich besser, als sich zu jedem, auch unsinnig anmutenden Thread zu Wort zu melden, wie ich es wohl oft tue.

Obwohl ich die erneut an anderer Stelle von Bernardo vehement vorgetragene und pauschalierende oder verallgemeinernde negative Bewertung der meistens gut gemeinten Ratschläge nicht nachzuvollziehen vermag, möchte ich noch einmal eine Lanze für eben diesen Bernardo brechen.

Bernardo ist an einen einstmals die HIFU im hiesigen Raum populär gemacht zu habenden und deshalb reichlich umstrittenen Heidelberger Urologen geraten, der sich leider selbst nur oberflächlich mit Bernardos Anliegen auseinandergesetzt hat und dies vielmehr einem Mitarbeiter überließ. Um vermeintliche Klarheit über das mögliche Vorhandensein eines PK zu bekommen, vermittelte man Bernardo an eine Praxis mit der Möglichkeit einer Untersuchung per MR-Spektroskopie in der Nähe seines Wohnortes. Die Untersuchung des Blutes hatte man im Labor Limbach in Heidelberg veranlasst. Warum nicht auch die MRS im Klinikum Heidelberg?
Nachdem die 1. Spektroskopie wegen Blutbeimengungen - wodurch ? - für untauglich befunden wurde, empfahl man Bernardo eine 2. MR-Spektroskopie an gleicher Anschrift.

Die Befundberichte, die ich lesen durfte, waren wenig aussagefähig. Zumindest ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der die mageren Befundergebnisse kommentierende Mediziner sich nicht wirklich ausreichend Zeit für das bei einer solcher MRS entstehende enorme Bildmaterial genommen hat, um mehr zu erkennen, als das, was beschrieben wurde. Nach erneuten Verhandlungen mit seinen bisherigen Gesprächspartnern über das weitere Vorgehen, schlug man ihm vor, sich auf den Weg zur Alta-Klinik zu begeben. Das erst löste nun bei Bernardo das anfänglich noch nicht vorhandene Mißtrauen in die vielleicht doch nicht vorhandene Seriösität dieses Vorschlages aus. Warum soll jemand von Darmstadt nach Gütersloh fahren, um eine auch hier im Forum noch etwas angezweifelte einmalige Biopsie-Methode mit nur einem Einstich oder wie auch immer kennen lernen zu können? Dieses vermeintliche Zusammenspiel führte spontan zu Bernardos heftigem Aufbäumen gegen ein nach seiner Einschätzung fast wie konspirativ anmutendes Zusammenführen von Interessengruppen. 

Wenn man, lieber Wolfhard, die unter* diesem* Link lesbare Information liest, kommt man vielleicht doch ins Grübeln, ob das nicht etwas zu optimistisch dargestellt wird und der Leser eine falsche Vorstellung vom tatsächlichen Ablauf bekommt. Dann meldete sich ja auch unser angst 52 wie folgt zu Wort:

Hallo,
vielleicht kann ich zur ALTA-Klinik etwas beitragen, denn ich war erst vorige Woche dort.
Auch ich bin darauf hereingefallen, "mit nur einer Nadel zum Erfolg"?
Natürlich haben die Ärzte etwas entwickelt, doch so technisch überragend ist das auch nicht. Sie bewegen sich mit einer dicken Hohlnadel iterativ auf den vermuteten Herd zu, das heißt, ständige Kontrolle im MRT über den Verlauf der großen Hohlnadel.
Ist diese ideal positioniert, werden durch die Holnadel ebenfalls Stanzen genommen und zwar sechs Stück.
Der große Vorteil, die sind nicht blind geschossen und man kann sich eine Menge Nadeln ersparen.
Gruß angst 52

und hier noch einmal:vom 15.02.2010 18:37 Hallo Peter-Paul,
da ist wohl etwas in die falsche Kehle gekommen. Ich bin der ALTA-Klinik dankbar, sonst wüsste ich immer noch nicht was mit mir los ist. Nur in deren Werbung heißt es sinngemäß: mit einer Nadel zum Erfolg. Ich muss sagen, was die machen ist in Ordnung, hätten nur genauer sagen müssen, mit einer Hohlnadel und sechs Stanzen.
Ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen die ALTA-Klinik.
Nur habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass man auch nicht jeden Tumor im MRT sieht. Wenn man ihn schon nicht im Ultraschall sieht, heißt das nicht, man sieht ihn im MRT. Das habe ich auch erst kürzlich erfahren. Ohne Verdachtsmoment im MRT, kann die ALTA-Klinik auch nichts machen - da hatten wir Glück im Unglück.
Gruß hoffnung52

Bernardo lenkte etwas ein: 


> das Problem liegt allein in der Auswertung.





> Ich wurde von einer sogenannten Klinik in Heidelberg zu einem bestimmten Radiologen für ein MRT plus MRT-Spektroskopie geschickt.





> Bei diesem Radiologen wurde mir die klare Ansage "PK" gemacht.
> Jedoch gibt der sogenannte Bericht absolut dies nicht her.
> Daraufhin kam wiederum die schriftliche Empfehlung dieser sogenannten Heidelberger Klinik mich in der Alta-Klinik vorzustellen.


Auch ich wäre zugegebenermaßen reichlich frustriert und argwöhnisch über dieses ungewöhnliche Zusammenspiel zwischen einem Heidelberger Urologen, in dessen fast unmittelbarer Nähe eine der besten Kliniken in Deutschland liegt, und dieser Empfehlung zu einem weit abgelegenen Ort für eine wie auch immer geartete Untersuchung. Die Formulierung "Verstrickung" hatte Bernardo wohl schon selbst als nicht ganz passend empfunden und darum gebeten, das nicht wörtlich zu nehmen.

Lieber Wolfhard, die in der Nähe Deines Wohnortes liegende ALTA-Klinik ist mit Sicherheit ein gut geführtes Haus, und ich verstehe Deinen Unmut, wenn durch etwas zu üppige Werbung für ein sicher gutes Verfahren ein negativer Eindruck entstanden sein könnte. Objektive Beobachter erkennen selbstverständlich trotz solcher negativer Einschätzungen oder gewonnener Eindrücke die wirklichen Tatsachen, nämlich eines hoch angesehenem Klinikum in jedweder Hinsicht.

Frohe Ostern.

*"Man kommt in der Freundschaft nicht weit, wenn man nicht bereit ist, kleine Fehler zu verzeihen."* 
(Jean de la Bruyère)

----------


## Bernardo

Sehr guter Beitrag von Dir Hutschi,

denn Du hast hier alles genau so beschrieben.

Und mir fällt immer wieder ein Satz ein, den ich gleich nach meiner (ich sage jetzt einmal) angeblicher Diagnose gelesen habe.
"Es ist unheimlich wichtig und ist entscheidend und prägend zu welchem Arzt man ALS ERSTES kommt".

Natürlich wird man da stutzig, gerade ich der -ich habe es schon einmal erwähnt- berufsbedingt mit Aufdeckungen zu hat.

Mir bleibt ja jetzt nichts anderes übrig, als mich neu zu sortieren und den Weg praktisch wieder von vorne zu beginnen.
Dies tue ich ja auch.

Zur Zeit warte ich noch auf ein Ergebnis meiner Untersuchungen vom Urologen und dessen Vorschlag.

Desweiteren werden jetzt -Dank Unterstützung und Hilfe eines Forumsmitgliedes- meine MRT-Spektroskopie-Bilder richtig ausgewertet und beurteilt

Ich kann doch nicht einfach losrennen und eine Biopsie machen lassen nur weil der PSA-Wert erhöht ist.

Insofern Danke für den  Beitrag von Hutschi, der es auf den Punkt gebracht hat und durch den vielleicht wieder hier Ruhe einkehrt  und alle wieder (mich eingeschlossen) sich den Fragen und den Antworten widmen.

Bernardo

----------


## D-F-J.Su

@ Hutschi + Bernardo. Seid Ihr sicher, hier im richtigen Thread zu sein ? Alles was Ihr hier postet betrifft mich nicht ! Ich hatte mit Alta-Klinik, MRT & Co. nichts zu tun , da ich nicht "Bernardo" bin ,OK ?.Bei mir war es einfacher: Stanzbiopsie ( 14 Stanzen)  und jetzt Brachytherapie (76 Seeds) liegt hinter mir. Fühle mich nun sowohl *psychisch* wie physisch wohl, auch weil ich 2 Tage nach der OP so gut wie keine körperlichen Probleme habe.Die Ärzte der MHH haben TOP - Arbeit geleistet !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Dieter, wenn Du Dich nun erst angesprochen fühlst, hast Du den Thread unzureichend verfolgt. Seit *diesem Link*, den Hans-J. freundlicherweise eingestellt hat, gehört das dann Folgende zu diesem Thread, nämlich Bernardos Hinzufügung und Wolfhards Rückfrage wegen der eher beiläufigen Hinweise von Bernardo auf die ALTA-Klinik. Das Thema sollte damit abgeschlossen sein, denn Dir geht es mittlerweile den Umständen entsprechend gut. Wir hoffen alle für Dich, dass es nur noch vorwärts geht.

*"Achtung verdient, wer erfüllt, was er vermag"*
(Sophokles)

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Alle hier im Forum wollen mit ihren Postings über Ihre Erfahrungen berichten und somit Hilfestellung für erforderliche Entscheidungen  geben. Man hat Dir mehrfach zu einer Stanzbiopsie geraten, der Du Dich mit Händen und Füßen widersetzt. Du schreibst dazu :"Dass Du nicht einfach losrennen und eine Biopsie machen lassen willst, nur weil der PSA -Wert hoch ist ."
Wie wir lernen mußten, ist der PSA-Wert allein keine verläßliche Aussage bezüglich eines evtl. PK's. Da hilft zu einer verläßlichen Diagnose nach einer entsprechdenden Abklärung, der Du Dich ja in vielfältiger Weise schon unterzogen hast, einzig und allein *die STANZBIOPSIE*.Ob jemand sich dieser Prozedur unterziehen möchte, muß derjenige selbst entscheiden.Der Chor der Verweigerer ist groß, er soll selbst Ärzte mit einem PSA-Wert >10 als Mitglieder haben.Insoweit bist Du in guter Gesellschaft.Aber ein PSA-Wert >10 kann darauf hindeuten, dass der Krebs bereits die Kapsel durchbrochen hat.Heilungschancen sind dann kaum noch gegeben.Auch das kann man natürlich ignorieren, wenn man bereits auf die 80ig  zugeht  !
Beste Grüße und nachdenkliche Ostern
vom
Dieter

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Dieter, alles generell richtig, was Du schreibst. Mir ist eben auch noch mal aufgefallen, dass wohl das Alter von Bernardo unbekannt ist. Ich meine, er erwähnte mal am Telefon was von 58, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. In diesem Alter hätte ich mich wohl auch noch kundiger vor einer Biopsie gemacht. Ich habe das damals mit 68 Hals über Kopf - also das mit der Biopsie - über mich ergehen lassen. Es war eine wahrhaft eklige Angelegenheit, die mir aber immerhin dann die so oft hervorgehobene Sicherheit erbrachte, tatsächlich an Prostatakrebs erkrankt zu sein. Kein weiterer Kommentar von mir!

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Hallo Hutschi ! Die Zahl "58" bezüglich seines Alters  meine ich in irgendeinem Posting von Bernardo auch gelesen zu haben.Ich gestehe, dass auch ich Angst vor der Biopsie hatte und mich dagegen heftig gewehrt habe. Die umsomehr, als mein lokaler Urologe bei jedem Besuch und verändertem PSA-Wert etwas Anderes sagte als vorher.Ich bin dann durch einen glücklichen Umstand an einen wirklichen Fachmann ( Oberarzt einer medizinischen Hochschule) auf dem Gebiet der Urologie geraten.Dieser hat mir, nachdem er mich etwa 2 Stunden lang mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten untersucht hatte, auf meinen Hinweis, dass der PSA-Wert sogar gesunken war gesagt , dass dennoch der PSA-Wert in Verhältnis zur Größe der Prostata entschieden zu groß ist.Auch hat er mir auf einem Bild der Doppler-Sonographie eine Stelle gezeigt, die ein PK sein könnte.Er riet mir zu einer Biopsie, die er persönlich durchführen würde.Ich habe mich dieser unterzogen, weil ich Sicherheit haben wollte.Ehrlich gesagt, war diese Prozedur, der eine ausführliche Erläuterung der einzelnen Schritte voranging , weniger "schlimm" als ich gedacht habe.Das einzige , was man unterschwellig spürte, waren die (14) "Einschüsse" zur Probenentnahme.Das einzig "Schlimme" war die Entgegennahme  des Ergebnisses, dass glücklicherweise im kurativen Bereich lag.(Gleason 3+3).Der von diesem Arzt empfohlenen Brachytherapie habe ich mich nun unterzogen.Jetzt sehen wir wieder etwas positiver in die Zukunft !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Bernardo

Etwas was jetzt überhaupt nicht hierher gehört:

habe schon mehrfach (nach Euren Hinweisen) mein Alter versucht in der Biografie einzugeben.
Eben gerade wieder.
Gebe das Geb-Datum ein und speichere das.
Aber es wird nicht angezeigt.

Vielleicht kann mir ein mitlesender Admin per PN hierbei einen Tipp geben warum dies nicht geht bzw. nicht angenommen wird.

Alter ist wie von Hutschi genannt korrekt, also Baujahr 1952.

VG
Bernardo

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Bernardo, bitte oben rechts auf Einstellungen klicken und dann links auf Profil. Dann kommst Du automatisch wieder in die Profileingaben, zumindest ist mir das eben gelungen. Ich habe allerdings keine Veränderungen vorgenommen. Wichtig ist aber am Ende der Eingaben ganz unten noch anzuklicken, damit die Ergänzungen oder Änderungen auch gespeichert werden.

*"Manchmal, wenn ich darüber nachdachte, welch gewaltige Konsequenzen aus kleinen Dingen resultieren - aus einer zufälligen Bemerkung, einem Schulterklopfen oder ein paar hingeworfener Münzen an einem Zeitungsstand - , bin ich versucht zu denken, dass es gar keine kleinen Dinge gibt*"
(Bruce Barton, amerikanischer Autor)

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Der Anfang dieses meines Threads hat den Titel : " Statt Biopsie MRT" ?. Ich habe die vielen Postings dazu, aus denen ich viel gelernt habe, so verstanden, dass eine MRT niemals eine Stanzbiopsie ersetzen kann, weil nur durch eine solche eine schlüssige Abklärung, ob PK oder nicht , erfolgen kann. Nun lese ich im neuen Profil von "Bernardo", dass in einem Meeting von Professoren und Ärzten allein *aufgrund der* *Daten der MRT gesichert festgestellt werden konnte, dass hier ein PK definitiv ausgeschlossen werden kann.*Es ist also doch so, dass eine MRT eine Stanzbiopsie ersetzen kann, oder habe ich da irgendetwas falsch verstanden ? 
Grüße vom verunsicherten
Dieter

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Dieter,
lasse Dich durch solche Anwandlungen nicht verunsichern:



> 30.03.2010
> Auswertung MRT's.....
> - definitiv kein CA-Herd vorhanden
> - Biopsie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt definitiv nicht angezeigt (nur wenn PSA-Wert entsprechend ansteigt)


Das wird "definitiv" kein Radiologe so gesagt haben, nicht bei einer Prostata! Es ist durchaus möglich nochmal ein bis zwei PSA-Messungen hier abzuwarten, weil im MRS die Cholinanreicherung nicht eindeutig ist. Einen Tumor aufgrund dessen ausschließen, kann auch der beste Radiologe nicht!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## premme

> Der Anfang dieses meines Threads hat den Titel : " Statt Biopsie MRT" ?. Ich habe die vielen Postings dazu, aus denen ich viel gelernt habe, so verstanden, dass eine MRT niemals eine Stanzbiopsie ersetzen kann, weil nur durch eine solche eine schlüssige Abklärung, ob PK oder nicht , erfolgen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Dieter,
> fängst du jetzt auch noch an. Heribert hat es dir doch schon im Beitrag Nr. 2 mitgeteilt.
> 
> 
> ...


Um volle Klarheit zu erhalten, ist sie notwendig.

Gruß premme

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Lieber Dieter,
> lasse Dich durch solche Anwandlungen nicht verunsichern:
> 
> Das wird "definitiv" kein Radiologe so gesagt haben, nicht bei einer Prostata! Es ist durchaus möglich nochmal ein bis zwei PSA-Messungen hier abzuwarten, weil im MRS die Cholinanreicherung nicht eindeutig ist. Einen Tumor aufgrund dessen ausschließen, kann auch der beste Radiologe nicht!
> 
> Gruß Heribert


 Hallo Heribert ! Danke für Dein Posting.Der Fall "Bernardo" bleibt also doch bezüglich "PK"  bis auf Weiteres ungeklärt. Was mich stutzig macht, ist der in Verhältnis zur Größe der Prostata von
B. sehr hohe PSA-Wert von > 8. Das war bei mir ähnlich.Das hat mein Urologe ( leitender Oberarzt Urologie der MHH ) mit als Empfehlung für eine Biopsie angeführt !
Viele Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Um volle Klarheit zu erhalten, ist sie notwendig.
> 
> Gruß premme


 Hallo premme !  Danke für Dein Posting. Unter Bezugnahme auf Deine Bemerkung : "Jetzt fängst Du auch noch an ", möchte ich nur sagen, dass ich meine Stanzbiopsie längst hinter mir und meine 76 Seeds bereits "intus" habe. Alles klar ? :-)
Beste Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo premme !  Danke für Dein Posting. Unter Bezugnahme auf Deine Bemerkung : "Jetzt fängst Du auch noch an ", möchte ich nur sagen, dass ich meine Stanzbiopsie längst hinter mir und meine 76 Seeds bereits "intus" habe. Alles klar ? :-)
> Beste Grüße vom
> Dieter


 Jetzt ist die 6. Woche mit den Seeds vorbei und die Nachschau war fällig. Ergebnis :Nieren und Blase einwandfrei , selbst ohne Pressen vollständige Blasenentleerung möglich.Keine Nykturie.
Seeds lt. CT alle noch in der richtigen Position.Bin mit meiner Entscheidung zur LDR-Brachytherapie sehr zufrieden !  :-)
Beste Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## premme

Hallo Dieter,
freu mich für dich mit.
Mein Beitrag: "fängst du jetzt auch noch an", bezog sich auf Bernardo. War von mir falsch platziert. Entschuldigung.

Gruß premme

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Danke Dir herzlich für Deine positive Anteilnahme. Zu Deinem vorherigen Beitrag :So etwas habe ich mir schon gedacht . Kein Problem !
Beste Grüße vom
Dieter
*Auch meine Werte und Berichte unter " www.myprostate.eu LDR-Brachy  (Dieter F.)*"

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Hallo Betroffene und Ratgeber ! Nun ist es 2 Monate und 3 Tage NACH der LDR- Brachytherapie.Die Halbwertzeit ist also erreicht.Gravierende Probleme hatte ich nicht.Das Tamsulosin nehme ich weiterhin,es wirkt aber nun wohl etwas zu intensiv ! Nach dem Genuß von Getränken, oder beim Betrachten von fließendem Wasser habe ich kurzfristig Harndrang.Es fließt allerdings hervorragend und  mit relativ starkem Strahl.Nykturie habe ich allerdings keine.
Viele Grüße
vom Dieter

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Betroffene und Ratgeber ! Nun ist es 2 Monate und 3 Tage NACH der LDR- Brachytherapie.Die Halbwertzeit ist also erreicht.Gravierende Probleme hatte ich nicht.Das Tamsulosin nehme ich weiterhin,es wirkt aber nun wohl etwas zu intensiv ! Nach dem Genuß von Getränken, oder beim Betrachten von fließendem Wasser habe ich kurzfristig Harndrang.Es fließt allerdings hervorragend und  mit relativ starkem Strahl.Nykturie habe ich allerdings keine.
> Viele Grüße
> vom Dieter


 Habe nach dreimonatiger Einnahme, das Präparat "Tamsolusin" absetzen müssen, nachdem ich jetzt unter ständigem Harndrang mit starkem Ziehen ,dass sich bis in die Penisspitze fortsetzte,litt.Auch der Darm war tangiert. Ist das eine "normale" Reaktion ? Gibt es eine geringere Dosierung (die  0,4 mg Retard -Kapseln sind ja nicht teilbar !) Nehme jetzt das pflanzliche Präparat "Talso uno ". Mal sehen wie das wirkt!
Beste Grüße
vom Dieter

----------

